# Recipes for horse treats???



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any recipes, either just making or even baking, horse treats 

We have plenty of shop brought horse treats at the yard, but thought it'd be a good idea to make the horses something nice from scratch. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Lijhu (Nov 27, 2012)

1cup flour
1/2 cup mollases
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1cup sugar
Any extra treats such as apple/oats/carrots/pepperments crushed


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

Tie a swede up in the stable, hours of fun


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

sligy said:


> Tie a swede up in the stable, hours of fun


That's not really a recipe is it?  Besides i already do that for Boycie. But he always breaks the string or rope to get the swede down. So he just gets them.


----------

